# Does your dog bite through Nylon easily ?



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I just recently bought a very good quality long nylon webbing lead. It lasted 2 weeks before ( last night ) Karma bit through it in one fell swoop. There are now 3 tears ( representing three teeth ) half way through the lead so I have simply knotted a loop to isolate them.

Now….this is no reflection on that product as Karma actually did this to two other shorter nylon leads of exact same quality and I have to say---- she is NOT a chewer. It was just a single bite . I actually think with large dogs if they get the lead in just the right place their large incisors etc go straight through the weave of nylon and cut straight through it so I am betting there are others out there who have had the same issue ?? Am I right ?

I think nylon webbing leads need to be doubled over to help with this which I know is going to make it stiff....

OR

DO any of you use leads made from sailing rope ? Similar to horse tacks ?

I think solid nylon rope is excellent stuff for dog leads and I for one am prepared to pay GOOD dollars for a heavy duty all weather no-nonsense lead that does not fail me.

What are your experiences with both ?


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

You might have to switch to leather, although that's no guarantee either. I've got one 1/4" leather lead that's about bitten halfway through, but the cut hasn't opened up in years.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

I also have a ball with a length of mountaineering rope tied through it for a handle. That thing has lasted for a couple of years.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It doesn't matter what it is, my dog can saw his way through any type of leash in a couple of seconds if I let him get it back in his big molars. I can't tell you how many short leads I have thanks to him.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

The question is: Why is the lead in the dog's mouth?
A leash is not for play, or to tug or to chew on. It is only for correction. The dog should not be permitted to put it's mouth on the leash.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Just as white board markers are for white boards .....doesn't mean she doesn't sometimes use them on walls !!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Zahnburg said:


> The question is: Why is the lead in the dog's mouth?
> A leash is not for play, or to tug or to chew on. It is only for correction. The dog should not be permitted to put it's mouth on the leash.


Maybe it's not a tug for your dog, but it can be for mine. If I don't have a ball or tug handy and I need to either work him up or reward him, he gets the leash. The trick is to make sure I make him drop it when I'm done tugging otherwise he chews it. It's my choice.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I saw a post a while ago about leads and collars woven out of that survival cord, I can't remember what it's called though. If I find it I'll send it to you. Looks like it's pretty indestructible since it's woven out of about 35 ft of cord


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've never had my dogs chew up lines, or even try to. Unless they are tethered out, there should be no opportunity to chew. If that is the case, then a chain or coated cable is better suited for tying out, but I am against tying out a dog,too-luckily I don't have to.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Elaine said:


> Maybe it's not a tug for your dog, but it can be for mine. If I don't have a ball or tug handy and I need to either work him up or reward him, he gets the leash. The trick is to make sure I make him drop it when I'm done tugging otherwise he chews it. It's my choice.


It's your choice for sure, but it's a bit risky to use your primary restraint equipment like that


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Many people who do agility or competitive obedience training will use a leash as a tug to get the dog engaged. 
There are leashes made for this.Mighty Mite Dog Gear - Tug Leash


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

hunterisgreat said:


> It's your choice for sure, but it's a bit risky to use your primary restraint equipment like that


If you knew my dog you would realize that it's definitely not risky. LOL! He wears the leash pretty much just for the comfort of others, not because he needs one.

He does agility in addition to everything else and it's very common for people to use the leash as a tug. It's only my dog that chews through his.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

This is why I love Lupine products, if you can get them where you are. They have an unconditional guarantee of replacement if your dog chews through it. You just send the chewed up one back, and they replace it for free.
Lupine® Homepage

From the website:
_LUPINE® products are
GUARANTEED (Even If Chewed)®

We understand the joys and frustrations of pet ownership! Although we can't replace the legs on your kitchen table or your best pair of shoes, we can do our part to help keep your best friend out of the doghouse. 

Should anything happen to accidentally damage your Lupine product - including chewing mistakes -

you can try contacting any local Lupine retailers to see if they are able to replace the item for you. Not all retailers offer in-store exchange.

For a Dealer Locator by ZIP code, please go here.

Or simply mail the item to us:

Lupine Returns
PO Box 1600
Conway, NH 03818

Include your name, mail address & email or phone number.

Your replacement goes back in the mail the next business day after the damaged item is received.

There's no need to send the original receipt or our cost for the return postage._


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Many people who do agility or competitive obedience training will use a leash as a tug to get the dog engaged.
> There are leashes made for this.Mighty Mite Dog Gear - Tug Leash


Interesting. Why? Why not a toy rather than the leash


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Elaine said:


> If you knew my dog you would realize that it's definitely not risky. LOL! He wears the leash pretty much just for the comfort of others, not because he needs one.
> 
> He does agility in addition to everything else and it's very common for people to use the leash as a tug. It's only my dog that chews through his.


I can appreciate having trust and confidence in your dog, but no dog is 100% predictable. What if it was he saw an agility course across the street and thought you told him to go for it and decided to cross traffic?


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> Interesting. Why? Why not a toy rather than the leash


For use in situations where a toy is not allowed, but a leash is required. I could also use one with Hunther, who is dog reactive in close quarters. When his mouth is already full, he ignores other dogs.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

When she was a puppy, my Malinois bit clean through a leather leash in one bite. It was a new leash, too.  I have used nylon with puppies ever since. The leather leads are only for shows.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Hunther's Dad said:


> For use in situations where a toy is not allowed, but a leash is required. I could also use one with Hunther, who is dog reactive in close quarters. When his mouth is already full, he ignores other dogs.


If a toy isn't allowed and you use a leash as a toy why is that not cheating?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Before you go into the ring, you tug a bit with the dog with the leash, you can't bring a toy in, so the leash works to get the dog going. It isn't 'cheating' because you are doing it before competing.


----------



## A_selders (Jul 19, 2010)

Stosh the survival cord is called paracord. This is a good blogspot for learning how to make things with it. Stromdrane.blogspot.com


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> If a toy isn't allowed and you use a leash as a toy why is that not cheating?


I'd want the leash for safety's sake. If Hunther was going to try to get busy with another dog, I'd take the DQ and get that leash in his mouth as fast as I could.

Fortunately, he seems to be mellowing with age.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Before you go into the ring, you tug a bit with the dog with the leash, you can't bring a toy in, so the leash works to get the dog going. It isn't 'cheating' because you are doing it before competing.


Ahh. Didn't know this was before


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

www.ellaslead.com makes leads out of the same rope mountian climbers use, and you can get different snaps or make a slip lead. I got dodgers camping leash from there and I love it even though I haven't used it for camping yet. I don't know how easy it is to chew through because I don't let my dog chew on anything but toys. I'm assuming that it won't be easy because it's mountain climbing rope.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

hunterisgreat said:


> I can appreciate having trust and confidence in your dog, but no dog is 100% predictable. What if it was he saw an agility course across the street and thought you told him to go for it and decided to cross traffic?


I would just call him back. I don't have any problems with control with my dog. The leash for him is about on the same level as walking your little kid by the hand so I have a leash on him any time we're next to traffic.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't like nylon leashes very much, I mostly use leather or Biothane or sometimes woven type leashes.

If you want to use the leash for a tug, I'd get a tugging leash:
Clean Run: Leashes - Tugging


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It takes my dog about an additional second or two to chew through those than a leather leash. I have a thicker slip lead made out of twisted cord now. He chewed through the last one in about five seconds. There is no chew proof leash. At least for my dog, it's all about making sure he's tugging or holding it and not chewing.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Elaine said:


> I would just call him back. I don't have any problems with control with my dog. The leash for him is about on the same level as walking your little kid by the hand so I have a leash on him any time we're next to traffic.


I didn't say you had control issues with your dog. Just said he is still a breathing, thinking being, that won't always do what you want. Thinking your dog is infallible is a recipe for disaster


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> I can appreciate having trust and confidence in your dog, but no dog is 100% predictable. What if it was he saw an agility course across the street and thought you told him to go for it and decided to cross traffic?


My first dog was a blue heeler and I had him well trained to heel and stay shoulder to shin with precision He was also a fetch peofessional and LOVED tennis balls. One day I was walking him off leash along a major road in Sydney and we got opposite a tennis complex and there was a ball out on the gutter . My dog saw that ball and went in to fetch mode and ran on to the road and in to the path of a car doing about 80kmh . I have never forgotten the scream from my dog as he was dragged about 20m under the car . With the help of some insanely helpful bystanders ( inc one lady who drove us in her brand new Subaru with blood flying everywhere !) I got my dog to the vet and the vet said to say my farewells and would do his best . The next day I showed up and there was my boy all shaved in places and with about 70 stitches down his facE and ear . He survived thank god and came back as strong as ever and since then I have NEVER and will never walk off leash unless I am in the bush . Hence my interest in heavy duty leads.....


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

The only thing Mac cannot chew through is metal.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Many people who do agility or competitive obedience training will use a leash as a tug to get the dog engaged.
> There are leashes made for this.Mighty Mite Dog Gear - Tug Leash


I have one of the fleece leashes from Clean Run and Stark chewed through it the second time out. We use it as his reward as well so I don't have to carry an additional tug with me while running (always falls out).

I also used his nylon lead as a throw toy (tied it up and used it as a "ball") because I forgot his ball and tug when we went to the park one day. Two seconds of not paying attention and it was gone too.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

Stosh said:


> I saw a post a while ago about leads and collars woven out of that survival cord, I can't remember what it's called though. If I find it I'll send it to you. Looks like it's pretty indestructible since it's woven out of about 35 ft of cord


550 cord woven and braided is amazing considering each strand can hold ~550lbs per strand. This is the same cord used for parachute rigging and various survival tasks due to its durability and strength.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

kidkhmer said:


> Just as white board markers are for white boards .....doesn't mean she doesn't sometimes use them on walls !!


 This may be true...once. Just as a child must learn that it is unacceptable to color the walls with the marker, so too must the dog learn that it is unacceptable to have the leash in their mouth.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Elaine said:


> Maybe it's not a tug for your dog, but it can be for mine. If I don't have a ball or tug handy and I need to either work him up or reward him, he gets the leash. The trick is to make sure I make him drop it when I'm done tugging otherwise he chews it. It's my choice.


 
That certainly is your choice, but there are myriad reasons not to do this. Aside from all the training reasons not to use the leash in this manner, good leashes are expensive. I accept that some equipment will need to be replaced on a regular basis, however, I do not think that leashes should be in this catagory. 
Perhaps you should play tug with dollar bills, it would probably be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, I haven't read the whole thread, but I think it is getting a bit silly. I let my dogs tug with their leashes - leather ones at that!!! Good quality, solid leashes, years of playing tug with different dogs, and all the leashes have to show for it is a few scratches and nicks. I keep them oiled and dry, and they are staying in excellent shape.



> Perhaps you should play tug with dollar bills, it would probably be cheaper in the long run.


It certainly would! One excellent way to stretch a dollar!!! 

Not up to other people to decide or lecture on what I should or should not do with my dogs or my leashes, LOL! My dogs can play tug with anything I allow them to play tug with - and playing with the leash is a good way to always ensure that they see interactions with me as fun. Now, on walks, no issues, they walk nice - same leashes as used in training and play, but they know the difference and my expectations. Just because one person does not like the idea of their dog using the leash as a tug toy, does not make another person who does "wrong" (and how do you know that is the person who is wrong? Maybe the non-tug party is wrong? It is just silly. It is YOUR leash, you decide how it is to be used.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I agree this is silly. I must be doing something right as my dog keeps racking up titles in three different sports besides being my almost constant companion that goes everywhere but work with me - even if he does destroy his leash from time to time.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

It is your dog and your leash, I really do not care what you do with either. It is a bit of a pet peeve of mine and something that I absolutely loathe (dogs biting their leashes) but if it works for you, more power to you.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

OK so the net net result of my ?? is that I am eventually going to have a lot of short leashes in the house ! LOL Karma is not a leash biter. She does not turn on it when she is walking or chew it our of boredom when lying in front of me at the bar nor does she chew on her tether system in the back of the truck. She simply had a moment and if there is a few more.......not the end of the world.

What a about a Kevlar strip sandwiched on to a nylon strip?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Back to the OP's original question: the moral of the story is that if you let your dog chew the leash, there is no type of leash - outside of a chain one, ugh - that is chew proof.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mroutdoorsman said:


> 550 cord woven and braided is amazing considering each strand can hold ~550lbs per strand. This is the same cord used for parachute rigging and various survival tasks due to its durability and strength.


 
550 cord is awesome stuff. and its relatively cheap as well. You can order it online from any number of places.

With Zena we had to get a leash that resembled a horse lead because she easily broke the lead. I'm considering making my own leashs using the same roping material for horse leads simply because i like those far better than any leash i can find on the market. Hubby thinks i'm crazy. 

But back to topic i would definitely look into getting some 550 cord and making your own lead. couldnt hurt to try it but with a GSD.... leads can be REALLY expensive! Riley went through 9 leads of various materials before we finally got a chain leash. He's back on a normal lighter leash and doesnt go after it anymore.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Pictures by STRONG_STUFF - Photobucket

This stuff is amazing.....


----------

